# Fibroarthrosis icd-9 code



## DUEEAST (Oct 31, 2011)

Help!
Trying to find the correct ICD-9 for Fibroarthroisis; hip
Dr. says its like an adhesive capsulitis but in the hip

Thanks!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 31, 2011)

look at 718.55


----------



## sauka (Oct 31, 2011)

HOLMQUIST said:


> Help!
> Trying to find the correct ICD-9 for Fibroarthroisis; hip
> Dr. says its like an adhesive capsulitis but in the hip
> 
> Thanks!



In the index its 726.5 but when u check tabular is giving a different meant
txs sauka


----------



## monatuccillo (Oct 31, 2011)

*biller and coder*

Hi
I couldn't find a code for Fibro but I did I found a code for Capsulitis in hip which is 726.5. see if that helps you. 

Mona T. CPC-A


----------



## monatuccillo (Oct 31, 2011)

*medical and coder*

I just found another code for you 718.55. I'm also agree with another person. Now you have two codes and now you can either show it to other coders or you can go to the doc.


----------

